# Roy and other woodworking shows on the Roku



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Heads up to anyone with a Roku, there are a number of woodworking shows now available.

*PBS *has the last several seasons of The Woodwright's Shop, same ones that are online but it's nice to watch them on TV instead of the computer and there were a couple I missed the first time around.

*Blip.TV* has The Wood Whisperer, Matt's Basement Workshop, Garage Woodworks, Renaissance Woodworker, and Woodworker's Guild of America.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Sweet, I'll have to check these out. Is blip.tv free?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep, both are free.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Rick, thanks for posting this. Now if I can just get the other half to stop watching Bravo, Lifetime, E, etc., I might be able to watch these on my Roku.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting Rick, good reminder.


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome. I'll check it out. My local PBS hasn't played Roy in a while.

Roku is a little box that just keeps on giving.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Rick … Thanks for pointing this out! We have had a ROKU for a couple of years, but have really only used it for Netflix … never looked at the other channels available.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Sweet I have a Roku I will have to check that out.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

What's a Roku?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Roku Streaming Internet TV
I love mine.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Is the Roku a one time fee to buy the box and remote or is there monthly charges like cable?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

It's a one-time deal and you can get access to free content, but there are also paid content such as Netflix or MLB.tv both of which I subscribe to.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info *Brandon*....Because of the ever increasing monthly bills, I don't have cable anymore. I couldn't justify all that $$ every month. I have a digital antenna and receive local HD channels plus PBS and the Create Channel (which is the what I always tune into). Maybe I'll look into this Roku…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The Roku is a sweet little machine. I originally wanted it to watch Netflix on my 2nd television but there must be hundreds of channels. There are quite a few free movie channels with relatively new movies, they play commercials but only about one every twenty minutes, not too bothersome. Many of the channels are amateurs but there is still interesting content. There are channels dedicated to horror movies, science fiction, hunting, religion, weather, technology, news, sports, politics, with more added all the time.

http://www.rokuguide.com/


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Rick M*....thanks for the link


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey,

Thanks for the heads up. I love the roku setup. Pretty much have given up on regular TV with the commercials and we are just about ready to dump the satellite system and go with that for our TV watching, Thanks again for the link and the info.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

It took a lot of convincing to get my wife to cut the cord from her beloved cable, but, it's been 3 years now and we don't miss it.

I installed a long range HD antenna in the attic (51 OTA HD channels in Phoenix) and we use the Roku and subscribe to Hulu Plus to get 90% of her favorite shows the day after they air live.

Most other shows have recent episodes available on the network's website and for the rare unavailable-for-free show, you can buy the episodes on Amazon easy enough.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Can I use one of these and still use my Verizon TV? Like maybe switching from one to the other? Can I use a DVR with the Roku? I couldn't find these answers on their website. Sure looks like a deal to me though. Especially if I can get some WW shows I haven't seen.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My Roku has composite and hdmi output, no video inputs. I think your other questions may be specific to your particular DVR and television.

The only hiccup so far is when browsing Wood Whisperer videos on Blip.TV, the Roku frequently freezes for up to a minute. The videos play fine, it's just while browsing in the menu. It hasn't happened (yet) on any other Blip content.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Rick. I'm trying to get around where I can drop Verizon TV but keep(have) a DVR. They raised my bill $30.00 in the middle of the night. That's twice they have done that. I raised hell with them and my bill went from $174.99 to $100.99-figure that out. Based on the programming I'm paying for on Verizon,this looks like a good deal a whole lot cheaper. I'd be glad to have access to old WW shows. 
Going today to check this out.


----------

